# Survival Slingshot



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is the deal, i am into prepping and bushcraft, primitive survival skills and fire craft. What do you all think would be the best slingshot to carry if you had to live off the land. I know there will be many answers to this question. Your recommendations will give me a place to start and I do appreciate all advice....thanks


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Deja Vu !!

You could start by reading this thread

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15594-bob/page__hl__%2Bbug+%2Bout+%2Bbag


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

easy answer. the best slingshot for survival is the one that you shoot the most.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I would say some rubber, some leather and a sharp knife, if you have trees you have a slingshot.
After that I would stick with something simple and easy to carry. Pretty much any vendor here could set you up with something that would get the job done


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I would say one constructed of polymer with versatility to use any band available at the time. Capable of shooting arrows for large game or bow fishing.Fork width wide enough and pouch big enough to handle any available ammo. One that was shot for thousands of rounds to insure proficiency.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I won't recommend a slingshot, but if it is going to be carried for a long period of time in a knapsack, I will recommend Saunders Black Mamba bands. They hold up well in heat and UV. -- Tex


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

pop shot said:


> easy answer. the best slingshot for survival is the one that you shoot the most.


Can't argue with that logic.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Always carry spare parts like bands, leather, strings, ect.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the help, there is a lot to learn about slingshots much more then first thought. I don't expect to live off the land long term, just long enough to get from point A to point B. Being able to hunt without making noise keeps your location secret. Learning how to make, how to shoot a slingshot gives me yet another tool for my survival kit..........thanks.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Are you going to cary ammo or use rocks to shoot. Stones being a lighter, need to be a bit larger. A good rock shooter should have a larger pouch. That could effect your choice.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I carry a stout set of gum rubber bands with a large pouch in my bug out bags. Forks are everywhere, good rubber is hard to find.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

bikermikearchery said:


> Are you going to cary ammo or use rocks to shoot. Stones being a lighter, need to be a bit larger. A good rock shooter should have a larger pouch. That could effect your choice.


 Once I become proficient with slingshot shooting. I will carry a small amount of ammo,mainly steel ball bearings. So if I shoot rocks I need a larger pouch, makes sense to me. Thank you for sharing that very useful info.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

flippinout said:


> I carry a stout set of gum rubber bands with a large pouch in my bug out bags. Forks are everywhere, good rubber is hard to find.


 Thanks for the info,what is gum rubber bands? And yes I agree forks should be easy to find. Have you used yours to hunt with?.....thanks


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

[sub]


Off-Trail said:


> I carry a stout set of gum rubber bands with a large pouch in my bug out bags. Forks are everywhere, good rubber is hard to find.


 Thanks for the info,what is gum rubber bands? And yes I agree forks should be easy to find. Have you used yours to hunt with?.....thanks
[/quote][/sub]
[sub]I did not hunt yet. If you check out the hunting section you'll find all you need to know. The same applies to the choice of band. There is a band and tube section. [/sub]
[sub]P.S. you need plenty of time to read through all of this. Great info there. [/sub]


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> I carry a stout set of gum rubber bands with a large pouch in my bug out bags. Forks are everywhere, good rubber is hard to find.


 Thanks for the info,what is gum rubber bands? And yes I agree forks should be easy to find. Have you used yours to hunt with?.....thanks
[/quote][/sub]
[sub]I did not hunt yet. If you check out the hunting section you'll find all you need to know. The same applies to the choice of band. There is a band and tube section. [/sub]
[sub]P.S. you need plenty of time to read through all of this. Great info there. [/sub]
[/quote]I guess that's just what ill do, now where are my reading glasses


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

flippinout said:


> I carry a stout set of gum rubber bands with a large pouch in my bug out bags. Forks are everywhere, good rubber is hard to find.


 this is the best advice I seen. When hiking, travelling ,or just wondering around be selfreliant,carry the items that are not easy made (eg tool,knives, bands,pouches,folding saw,etc) and make the other things you need on the fly. You don't nessarily need a frame to use a set of bands and a pouch as a ss but you do need to train,train,train to hone any surivial skills,urban or wilderness.Just my opinion.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

one that can stand up to the test of time and that goes for the frame bands and pouch, i would personally use a rock shooter as steel balls are heavy.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Berkshire bred said:


> one that can stand up to the test of time and that goes for the frame bands and pouch, i would personally use a rock shooter as steel balls are heavy.


Yes steel shot are heavy and the few that I would be carrying would be used for that must have shot. I'm sure the steel balls shoot more accurately then rocks. That being said rocks are everywhere and would be my main ammo......thanks


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

[sup]I would say a Polymer frame to withstand the elements, dropping fork hits etc.[/sup]

[sup]I would probably want tubes on Survival Slingshot.[/sup]
[sup]I beleive that they anchor more solidly, and would prove to be more durable.[/sup]


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

Off-Trail said:


> Here is the deal, i am into prepping and bushcraft, primitive survival skills and fire craft. What do you all think would be the best slingshot to carry if you had to live off the land. I know there will be many answers to this question. Your recommendations will give me a place to start and I do appreciate all advice....thanks


That link was fairly informative. I don't know what would be the ideal, everybody has a different mentality and skill level so it would all fall back on you - with of course alot of educated input.

For myself.... I carry a Barnett because it's reliable, collapsible and I know just what it does. I'm eager though, funds available situation, to change out the bands and try some of the tubes advertised. I carry it because its comfortable and lightweight, the leather pouch I have is familiar to me and I have a great deal of confidence every time I arm stretch that ol' girl.

Frame: It has to small and almost forgettable so it goes along. 
Rubber: I would have to go with the brand that can stand heat and temperature changes.
Ammo: I would probably roll my own or work on a pouch that can handle odd size rocks.
Carrying Case: Something sturdy with storage for spare parts.

Let us know what you come up with. 

As for feeding yourself. I agree that traps would feed you better than the occasional small game. Unless of course, you are hunting in a national park. I'm kidding.

I don't know about the arrow shooting attachments but arrow making has its own problems.

LOL...sorry no definitive answer, just musing out loud. Good luck!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

In the back of my truck I carry a Filson field bag that has everything I might need in a survival situation. It's set up to be able to throw over my shoulder and head out into the wilderness. Included in the bag are two slingshot band sets with pouches already attached and the rubber bands to attach the bands to a fork. I have the bands in one of those foil-lined brown zip lock bags that will keep the bands in the dark and away from the air (ozone and sunlight are the number one enemies of latex). The bag will also work as a one quart canteen. I figure cutting and making a slingshot will help to keep me occupied which will in itself be valuable as I consider my options.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Winnie said:


> In the back of my truck I carry a Filson field bag that has everything I might need in a survival situation. It's set up to be able to throw over my shoulder and head out into the wilderness. Included in the bag are two slingshot band sets with pouches already attached and the rubber bands to attach the bands to a fork. I have the bands in one of those foil-lined brown zip lock bags that will keep the bands in the dark and away from the air (ozone and sunlight are the number one enemies of latex). The bag will also work as a one quart canteen. I figure cutting and making a slingshot will help to keep me occupied which will in itself be valuable as I consider my options.


Knowing just what you will do, i like that. We must take control of a situation or it will control us, thanks for the info.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Semper Rogue said:


> Here is the deal, i am into prepping and bushcraft, primitive survival skills and fire craft. What do you all think would be the best slingshot to carry if you had to live off the land. I know there will be many answers to this question. Your recommendations will give me a place to start and I do appreciate all advice....thanks


That link was fairly informative. I don't know what would be the ideal, everybody has a different mentality and skill level so it would all fall back on you - with of course alot of educated input.

For myself.... I carry a Barnett because it's reliable, collapsible and I know just what it does. I'm eager though, funds available situation, to change out the bands and try some of the tubes advertised. I carry it because its comfortable and lightweight, the leather pouch I have is familiar to me and I have a great deal of confidence every time I arm stretch that ol' girl.

Frame: It has to small and almost forgettable so it goes along. 
Rubber: I would have to go with the brand that can stand heat and temperature changes.
Ammo: I would probably roll my own or work on a pouch that can handle odd size rocks.
Carrying Case: Something sturdy with storage for spare parts.

Let us know what you come up with. 

As for feeding yourself. I agree that traps would feed you better than the occasional small game. Unless of course, you are hunting in a national park. I'm kidding.

I don't know about the arrow shooting attachments but arrow making has its own problems.

LOL...sorry no definitive answer, just musing out loud. Good luck!
[/quote]Thanks for the info it all helps...great post.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Incomudro said:


> [sup]I would say a Polymer frame to withstand the elements, dropping fork hits etc.[/sup]
> 
> [sup]I would probably want tubes on Survival Slingshot.[/sup]
> [sup]I beleive that they anchor more solidly, and would prove to be more durable.[/sup]


Thanks bro i have a lot to think about and need to do some comparing like flat bands to round. I guess in a pinch any SS would be better then nothing. At least I have the option to plan which one I will carry and you all are helping a lot...thanks


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

LOL.. You got me thinking about the whole survival "weapon" issue and it brought out an experience I had many years ago.

I was in a jungle/open hill environment and it rained alot - you could set your clock and wash cycle on it. At any rate, I noticed in the urban areas alot of youngsters running amok, probably the closes thing I witnessed to "wild humans". Ever see an alley cat run up to cover then look back at you? well that was them. My training took place in and around those urban areas. Nah, urban sounds civilized it was more like useful element cover for the wildlife. 

On my watch, I would observe those wild beings and much like NAT GEO I learned something. They had a bunch of chickens stored somewhere and early one morning a great commotion evolved. I saw bigger kids bounding through the rubble chasing a rather colorful rooster. Rooster was bright orange'ish and that thing could zigzag but so could the kids. At any rate two of the males had a stick device, similiar to an atlatl. Now I was watching through my Steiners' and what I saw impressed me.

The boys used their rock "atlatl" skillfully, one would chuck a fist-size rock ahead of the rooster, flat trajectory it would seem and that bursting rock impact would direct the bird's direction of run. The second waited until the bird was running parallel to him then blew it off its feet with another fist size rock. One of those things you remember because it was pure skill at work - useful skill at that. The Rooster was still alive, probably busted legs but alive. One of the younger kids ran up to it and secured it. They were all excited and flushed, the two atlatl boys stood watching then disappeared. 

If I could, I wouldn't mind learning from them. To me that rock atlatl and the ammo they used would be a far superior hunting/defense device than a slingshot. Again opinion but I thought I'd share that thought.

Before someone asks me where that was, it doesn't matter as it was all very sad to see kids alone. Something I've seen in many countries, including ours.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I was thinking...

Unless one has learned and mastered trap building well in advance of a survival situation - trap building would be useless.

However, if one kept a Slingshot and maybe some bands and ammo in a survival pack - say in your car or backpack when hiking (in case one got lost or stranded) well that Slingshot could quite definately net you small game.
Game that might be hesitant to enter a trap, or game that you may not have the accuracy to hit with a stone that is thrown.

I'd like to see _Survivorman_ employ a Slingshot on his show sometime.


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

This topic, survival, reminds me of my football coach. He was some kind of bad in the Army and then went into teaching. He gave me ride home after a game one evening and as he opened his truck, I spied two big bags of dogfood. Since I worked part-time at a FeedStore I remarked how expensive his dogfood was and he must love his dogs. He looked over at me, probably thinking about what kind of blabbermouth I might be, decided he didn't care and told me;

"That #$R#$ is for me... if I ever get in a survival situation, I have a hunnert pounds of dogfood to keep me alive. I will not go hungry!"

I was young and probably gagged at the mental imagery of eating dry dog food. He never said another word and I promptly forgot the issue until now. I hope he had some water stored as well.

The point. To each, their own and maybe it works. I've never been in truly bad situation but I think I could find something other than that to eat.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I've never thought of using an atlatl for throwing a rock. What a great idea. I wonder if you could pick off a rabbit or grouse.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Other than the fact my luck ring lives on my key ring carabiner, in my survival/fire kit ,I carry 12ft of 1742 tube and some leather patches. The tube has many other uses, like tourniquet,binding packs, shelter making,etc. Maybe not the best option ,but my entire kit including shelter fits in my back pocket!


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

Winnie said:


> I've never thought of using an atlatl for throwing a rock. What a great idea. I wonder if you could pick off a rabbit or grouse.


You probably could kill wild pigs if you get accurate enough. lol. Nah, I don't know but imagine the confidence it would inspire if you really needed it a "large" bore to augment your slingshot. I was messing with the idea of tube arrangement and latex bands, might not be all that poweful but if it could chuck accurately out to 20 meters then it would be worth it to me. LOL


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Whatever you are going to do, practice it.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

first off we need to step back and think about what were saying here. Taken big game with a ss in a survival situation could in most cases make a bad situation worse. Ok say you do knock down a deer with a ss....now what, have we forgotten how dangerous even the whitetail deer can be. No way would I want to be the guy that walks up to a deer that could be waking up from a rock to the head. For me a ss will be used for small game only, ground hog, squirrel, rabbit, snake, ducks, that's about it.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

What is the best way to dispatch an animal that has been taken down with a ss? would you just pick it up and ring it's neck.....not me. Small game critters can surly put the bite on a fellow and now you may have to deal with secondary infection. So what would be the best way to deal out the death blow? I think a club would be a better choice then stabbing it with your knife. a good old thump to the head then cut it's throat. What do you all think would be the best way to kill a animal that has been knocked to the ground by a ss?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Throw a Bear Grylls book at it.


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

When I whack something with a slingshot it is usually small and I don't worry about it coming to life and getting at me. Even a skunk. I take due diligence when I approach any game I kill. As for dispatching a wounded critter, I can't advise anyone who hasn't killed before how or what to do because I don't know what you are capable or not capable of doing. If it's the latter, I would say leave it alone and stay with plinking cans and whatnot.

Survival situation. I have a slingshot and there is a bull Elk 30 feet in front of me. **** yeah I'm gonna figure out a way to bag him. Probably unethical and all kinds of wrong but read SURVIVAL, I will have some meat especially if I got kids to feed. Now that would be a great topic to cover but we aren't all the same people and some of us are a bit more "wild" than others. I am referring to myself with that statement.

A interesting topic though.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Semper Rogue said:


> When I whack something with a slingshot it is usually small and I don't worry about it coming to life and getting at me. Even a skunk. I take due diligence when I approach any game I kill. As for dispatching a wounded critter, I can't advise anyone who hasn't killed before how or what to do because I don't know what you are capable or not capable of doing. If it's the latter, I would say leave it alone and stay with plinking cans and whatnot.
> 
> Survival situation. I have a slingshot and there is a bull Elk 30 feet in front of me. **** yeah I'm gonna figure out a way to bag him. Probably unethical and all kinds of wrong but read SURVIVAL, I will have some meat especially if I got kids to feed. Now that would be a great topic to cover but we aren't all the same people and some of us are a bit more "wild" than others. I am referring to myself with that statement.
> 
> A interesting topic though.


Have you spent time in the service?


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> Throw a Bear Grylls book at it.


It would probably die from laughing.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

You guys are really wild and crazy warriors! Thats awesome stuff!


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

Off-Trail said:


> When I whack something with a slingshot it is usually small and I don't worry about it coming to life and getting at me. Even a skunk. I take due diligence when I approach any game I kill. As for dispatching a wounded critter, I can't advise anyone who hasn't killed before how or what to do because I don't know what you are capable or not capable of doing. If it's the latter, I would say leave it alone and stay with plinking cans and whatnot.
> 
> Survival situation. I have a slingshot and there is a bull Elk 30 feet in front of me. **** yeah I'm gonna figure out a way to bag him. Probably unethical and all kinds of wrong but read SURVIVAL, I will have some meat especially if I got kids to feed. Now that would be a great topic to cover but we aren't all the same people and some of us are a bit more "wild" than others. I am referring to myself with that statement.
> 
> A interesting topic though.


Have you spent time in the service?
[/quote]

Yes. Just under 10 years in the Corps. I served with 1/7 and my second enlistment with the 7th Engineers. Not that that means anything but my hunting skills all came from some hard dudes that I called Dad and Grandpa. Not that they were mean or abusive, they could be if provoked, but that there was so much responsibility that you either produced or were left at home. They were not nice to the menfolk that stayed home or out of the serious business of running a ranch or collecting meat for the pot.

I tell my boy that when I started hunting my rifle, Remington 721, was bigger than me but I could handle it and nobody bothered to check on me. In that "world" it was a **** of a compliment.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Off-Trail said:


> Throw a Bear Grylls book at it.


It would probably die from laughing.
[/quote]
.
.
comedy gold right there !


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Semper Rogue said:


> When I whack something with a slingshot it is usually small and I don't worry about it coming to life and getting at me. Even a skunk. I take due diligence when I approach any game I kill. As for dispatching a wounded critter, I can't advise anyone who hasn't killed before how or what to do because I don't know what you are capable or not capable of doing. If it's the latter, I would say leave it alone and stay with plinking cans and whatnot.
> 
> Survival situation. I have a slingshot and there is a bull Elk 30 feet in front of me. **** yeah I'm gonna figure out a way to bag him. Probably unethical and all kinds of wrong but read SURVIVAL, I will have some meat especially if I got kids to feed. Now that would be a great topic to cover but we aren't all the same people and some of us are a bit more "wild" than others. I am referring to myself with that statement.
> 
> A interesting topic though.


Have you spent time in the service?
[/quote]

Yes. Just under 10 years in the Corps. I served with 1/7 and my second enlistment with the 7th Engineers. Not that that means anything but my hunting skills all came from some hard dudes that I called Dad and Grandpa. Not that they were mean or abusive, they could be if provoked, but that there was so much responsibility that you either produced or were left at home. They were not nice to the menfolk that stayed home or out of the serious business of running a ranch or collecting meat for the pot.

I tell my boy that when I started hunting my rifle, Remington 721, was bigger than me but I could handle it and nobody bothered to check on me. In that "world" it was a **** of a compliment. 
[/quote]

Semper Fidelus Bro
1/1, 2/7, 3/1 0311,8531


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Bill Hays HTS...great for a bug-out-bag...any bands or tubes will fit. Easy to shoot and can be very effective


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Trapping is a skill that is just as hard to master as shooting. Most of the game I have harvested has fallen from an arrow. I find that I have to put up 15 traps for every 1 critter taken. Traps need to be checked every few hours (2) or your game will be taken by other critters or spoil. Slingshots will take game that mite not fall to a trap. Doves, Quails are easyer to put in the bag with a Slingshot than a trap. I started carring a Slingshot when I was Bow hunting. I could always pick up a few quail or doves on my way out with a Slingshot, which was more coust effective than shooting them with an arrow.
Just food for thought from some one who has been teaching primitave skills for many decades.


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

bikermikearchery said:


> When I whack something with a slingshot it is usually small and I don't worry about it coming to life and getting at me. Even a skunk. I take due diligence when I approach any game I kill. As for dispatching a wounded critter, I can't advise anyone who hasn't killed before how or what to do because I don't know what you are capable or not capable of doing. If it's the latter, I would say leave it alone and stay with plinking cans and whatnot.
> 
> Survival situation. I have a slingshot and there is a bull Elk 30 feet in front of me. **** yeah I'm gonna figure out a way to bag him. Probably unethical and all kinds of wrong but read SURVIVAL, I will have some meat especially if I got kids to feed. Now that would be a great topic to cover but we aren't all the same people and some of us are a bit more "wild" than others. I am referring to myself with that statement.
> 
> A interesting topic though.


Have you spent time in the service?
[/quote]

Yes. Just under 10 years in the Corps. I served with 1/7 and my second enlistment with the 7th Engineers. Not that that means anything but my hunting skills all came from some hard dudes that I called Dad and Grandpa. Not that they were mean or abusive, they could be if provoked, but that there was so much responsibility that you either produced or were left at home. They were not nice to the menfolk that stayed home or out of the serious business of running a ranch or collecting meat for the pot.

I tell my boy that when I started hunting my rifle, Remington 721, was bigger than me but I could handle it and nobody bothered to check on me. In that "world" it was a **** of a compliment. 
[/quote]

Semper Fidelus Bro
1/1, 2/7, 3/1 0311,8531
[/quote]

Semper Fi! Good to see you and hope you are well.

0311/ 1345


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Semper Rogue said:


> When I whack something with a slingshot it is usually small and I don't worry about it coming to life and getting at me. Even a skunk. I take due diligence when I approach any game I kill. As for dispatching a wounded critter, I can't advise anyone who hasn't killed before how or what to do because I don't know what you are capable or not capable of doing. If it's the latter, I would say leave it alone and stay with plinking cans and whatnot.
> 
> Survival situation. I have a slingshot and there is a bull Elk 30 feet in front of me. **** yeah I'm gonna figure out a way to bag him. Probably unethical and all kinds of wrong but read SURVIVAL, I will have some meat especially if I got kids to feed. Now that would be a great topic to cover but we aren't all the same people and some of us are a bit more "wild" than others. I am referring to myself with that statement.
> 
> A interesting topic though.


Have you spent time in the service?
[/quote]

Yes. Just under 10 years in the Corps. I served with 1/7 and my second enlistment with the 7th Engineers. Not that that means anything but my hunting skills all came from some hard dudes that I called Dad and Grandpa. Not that they were mean or abusive, they could be if provoked, but that there was so much responsibility that you either produced or were left at home. They were not nice to the menfolk that stayed home or out of the serious business of running a ranch or collecting meat for the pot.

I tell my boy that when I started hunting my rifle, Remington 721, was bigger than me but I could handle it and nobody bothered to check on me. In that "world" it was a **** of a compliment. 
[/quote]Thank you for your service brother.


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

Off-Trail said:


> When I whack something with a slingshot it is usually small and I don't worry about it coming to life and getting at me. Even a skunk. I take due diligence when I approach any game I kill. As for dispatching a wounded critter, I can't advise anyone who hasn't killed before how or what to do because I don't know what you are capable or not capable of doing. If it's the latter, I would say leave it alone and stay with plinking cans and whatnot.
> 
> Survival situation. I have a slingshot and there is a bull Elk 30 feet in front of me. **** yeah I'm gonna figure out a way to bag him. Probably unethical and all kinds of wrong but read SURVIVAL, I will have some meat especially if I got kids to feed. Now that would be a great topic to cover but we aren't all the same people and some of us are a bit more "wild" than others. I am referring to myself with that statement.
> 
> A interesting topic though.


Have you spent time in the service?
[/quote]

Yes. Just under 10 years in the Corps. I served with 1/7 and my second enlistment with the 7th Engineers. Not that that means anything but my hunting skills all came from some hard dudes that I called Dad and Grandpa. Not that they were mean or abusive, they could be if provoked, but that there was so much responsibility that you either produced or were left at home. They were not nice to the menfolk that stayed home or out of the serious business of running a ranch or collecting meat for the pot.

I tell my boy that when I started hunting my rifle, Remington 721, was bigger than me but I could handle it and nobody bothered to check on me. In that "world" it was a **** of a compliment. 
[/quote]Thank you for your service brother.
[/quote]Yes sir, I thank you for your time as well. Glad we both made it home and moment of silence for those that didn't.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Get a solid piece of 3/8" Aluminum Rod ($6 for a 36" piece at Home Depot),form it into a slingshot bending it slowly with the use of a vise. Wrap the handle with a piece of cork or a good piece of rubber. Load up a set of Pure Gum rubber bands( long lasting and durable) with a nice cowhide pouch. The Aluminum is just about bullet proof, the rubber handle wrap will enable it to float, the bands are very long lasting and durable. A very good survival slingshot. Flatband


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

bikermikearchery said:


> Trapping is a skill that is just as hard to master as shooting. Most of the game I have harvested has fallen from an arrow. I find that I have to put up 15 traps for every 1 critter taken. Traps need to be checked every few hours (2) or your game will be taken by other critters or spoil. Slingshots will take game that mite not fall to a trap. Doves, Quails are easyer to put in the bag with a Slingshot than a trap. I started carring a Slingshot when I was Bow hunting. I could always pick up a few quail or doves on my way out with a Slingshot, which was more coust effective than shooting them with an arrow.
> Just food for thought from some one who has been teaching primitave skills for many decades.


I believe fishing is over looked for a means of acquiring food for survival. Hunting with guns,the report will give away your location plus use up ammo that may be needed for protection. Trapping, fishing, slingshot hunting in my opinion will be the best and safest way to feed yourself. i don't skimp when it comes to my fishing kit. I carry a ice fishing rod and a small reel with plenty of tackle like mister twisters, spinner baits, lead headed jigs and a few floats. Also bait hooks and split shot for live bait fishing. When it comes to fishing think small,minnows and creek chubs are some of the easiest food to catch and uses very little energy. minnows under one to two inches need not be cleaned before cooking and eating. Now being here and learning all about ss gives me yet another way to put food on the table......I love it


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Flatband said:


> Get a solid piece of 3/8" Aluminum Rod ($6 for a 36" piece at Home Depot),form it into a slingshot bending it slowly with the use of a vise. Wrap the handle with a piece of cork or a good piece of rubber. Load up a set of Pure Gum rubber bands( long lasting and durable) with a nice cowhide pouch. The Aluminum is just about bullet proof, the rubber handle wrap will enable it to float, the bands are very long lasting and durable. A very good survival slingshot. Flatband


 I like it ,very simple yet does the job. I may lay a firesteel on the handle then wrap it all together with paracord. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## pjturchen (Sep 13, 2012)

Off-Trail said:


> Here is the deal, i am into prepping and bushcraft, primitive survival skills and fire craft. What do you all think would be the best slingshot to carry if you had to live off the land. I know there will be many answers to this question. Your recommendations will give me a place to start and I do appreciate all advice....thanks


So I read your topic and being that I like survival techniques. I constructed something for you to consider. Keep in mind the functionality of this. It is constructed from stainless steel. The top ends of the forks unscrew if you needed to store matches, tinder, fish hooks or whatever. The bottom end of this unscrews at the union for yet another cavity to hold items. The lower end of the unit that you see with the elbow holds about (20) 5/16" steel balls as an emergency back up supply. The rest of all this is screwed tight and loc-tite to ensure it won't twist or come apart. Please comment and critique on it. In the scheme of things, it really isn't all too heavy to hold and shoot.


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

Talk about thinking outside the box, what a great imagination you have. Never have I ever seen anything like this, i tip my hat to you sir. As for carrying this in a bug out bag or bob, all I can say is every ounce counts and this ss may be a bit big for what I carry. How does it shoot? and how much does it weigh? Could it be down sized and just the handle hold extra shot or bands. I think you have a great idea here, just the way it is. But if you can down size it just a little...you know make it carry friendly then I may carry this in my bob. Thanks for posting this....again great idea


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow. Reminds me of the Terminator movie. It does look functional but it looks like a plumbing experiment. Nothing wrong with that but my suggestions would be:

Allow it to be broken down. Separate fork, separate handle, separate sling assembly. 
I like the handle idea of holding matches and ammo, etc. Look at the Randall18 for a better idea.
Carrying case. Leather would be nice but something durable and quiet. 
Great idea though.


----------

